# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mediwietwerker

## Wernard Bruining

Hallo Mijn naam is Wernard Bruining. 

Ik heb in 1994 het woord mediwiet bedacht en in de Nederlandse taal geïntroduceerd. Een aantal jaren geleden ben ik aan de gang gegaan met wietolie, mede omdat ikzelf last had van artrose in mijn nek en dus 4 jaar lang 's-nachts wakker werd met hoofdpijn. 
Dat is nu dus voorbij!

Door wietolie te verdunnen kwam ik tot een stof die zo vloeibaar is dat ze per druppel nauwkeurig ingenomen kan worden onder de tong.Door nauwkeurig te doseren kan het bijeffect high of stoned zijn worden vermeden. Ik heb via mijn stichting mediwiet.nl veel mensen mogen helpen die leden aan allerlei ziektebeelden. Ik zie wietolie als een soort volksmedicijn dat mensen gewoon thuis kunnne maken in de keuken en dat veel leed kan wegnemen. Ook reduceert het het gebruik van dure medicijnen, dubbele winst dus!


Met groene groet Wernard Bruining :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@wernard,
ik rook iedere avond een paar trekjes wiet, om in slaap te vallen, vind de smaak echt verschrikkelijk en doe het dus als med.
ik moet dus wel stoned worden om in slaap te vallen,
kan dat ook met wiet olie...enne............hoe kom ik eraan?
hoop dat het voor mijn probleem ook goed helpt....scheelt veel pillen!

----------


## sietske763

heb ondertussen ff zitten googelen, maar ik kan alleen maar vinden dat je het zelf moet maken??................en dat is dus niets voor mij.........heb ooit wietthee gemaakt maar zal wel verkeerd zijn gegaan, hielp nl niets

----------


## Wernard Bruining

Hallo Sietske,

je kunt inderdaad olie gebruiken om beter te slapen, maar thee werkt ook goed hoor.
Voordeel van thee is dat het zo makkelijk te maken is. En , niet onbelangrijk het is vele malen voordeliger in gebruik als roken. Als je rookt blaas je telkens 80% van de werkzame stof ongebruikt weer uit. Als je het via de mond in neemt gebruik je 100%. Tel uit je winst!

Als je een goed thee recept wilt klik dan hier.

Groene groet,

Wernard

----------


## sietske763

dank je,
heb filmpje gezien,
maar er wordt niet gezegd hoeveel gram wiet en niet hoeveel je drinken moet om lekker te slapen.....
weet je nog wat meer info voor me?

----------


## sietske763

o ja en welke soort wiet; white widow ofzo....ze zeggen dat dat de sterkste soort is

----------


## Wernard Bruining

Houdt ongeveer 2gram aan per liter.
Neem telkens een klein kopje, van een groot kopje wordt je high.

Groene groet,

Wernard

----------

